# media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.4 [solved]

## Linubie

```
make -j5 CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc STRIP=true 

(CDPATH="${ZSH_VERSION+.}:" && cd . && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.4/work/splashutils-1.5.4.4/missing --run autoheader)

rm -f stamp-h1

touch config.h.in

cd . && /bin/sh ./config.status config.h

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: config.h is unchanged

make --silent all-recursive

Making all in libs

  CONF    libz.a

  CONF    libjpeg.a

  MAKE    zlib.a

  CONF    libpng.a

  MAKE    libpng.a

  MAKE    libjpeg.a

/usr/bin/ld: warning: cannot find entry symbol main; defaulting to 0000000000400200

Making all in src

  CREATE  fbsplash.h

Making all in .

libfbsplashrender.c: In Funktion »fbsplashr_input_init«:

libfbsplashrender.c:216: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fscanf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

libfbsplashrender.c: In Funktion »vt_cursor_disable«:

libfbsplashrender.c:593: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »write«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

libfbsplashrender.c: In Funktion »vt_cursor_enable«:

libfbsplashrender.c:598: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »write«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

libfbsplashrender.c: In Funktion »fbsplashr_tty_silent_init«:

libfbsplashrender.c:627: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »write«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

libfbsplash.c: In Funktion »fbsplash_parse_kcmdline«:

libfbsplash.c:177: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

libfbsplash.c: In Funktion »fbsplash_cache_cleanup«:

libfbsplash.c:498: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »system«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

libfbsplash.c: In Funktion »fbsplash_check_sanity«:

libfbsplash.c:571: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

libfbsplash.c: In Funktion »fbsplash_set_evdev«:

libfbsplash.c:615: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

libfbsplash.c: In Funktion »fbsplash_profile«:

libfbsplash.c:650: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fscanf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

libfbsplash.c: In Funktion »fbsplash_send«:

libfbsplash.c:696: Warnung: Format ist kein Zeichenkettenliteral, und keine Formatargumente

common.c: In Funktion »dev_create«:

common.c:47: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »read«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

image.c: In Funktion »is_png«:

image.c:171: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fread«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

daemon.c: In Funktion »thf_switch_ttymon«:

daemon.c:476: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »read«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

daemon.c: In Funktion »daemon_start«:

daemon.c:652: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »chdir«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

  CC      fbcondecor_helper-kernel.o

  CC      fbcondecor_helper-libfbsplash.o

  CC      fbcondecor_helper-libfbsplashrender.o

  CC      fbcondecor_helper-fbcon_decor.o

  CC      fbcondecor_helper-common.o

  CC      fbcondecor_helper-parse.o

  CC      fbcondecor_helper-list.o

  CC      fbcondecor_helper-render.o

  CC      fbcondecor_helper-image.o

  CC      fbcondecor_helper-effects.o

  CREATE  libfbsplash.pc

  CREATE  libfbsplashrender.pc

daemon.c: In Funktion »thf_switch_ttymon«:

daemon.c:476: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »read«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

daemon.c: In Funktion »daemon_start«:

daemon.c:652: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »chdir«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert

  LD      fbcondecor_helper

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lz

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [fbsplashctl] Fehler 1

make[4]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** [all] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

emake failed
```

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.30 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 3.0.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.6-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_925_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 21 Oct 2011 22:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.6.6-r2, 2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo gamerlay-stable x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* +teamspeak3"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/gamerlay /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 3ds X X509 a52 aac aalib accessibility ace acl acpi ada addbookmarks aim akonadi alsa amd64 amr apng archive ass audacious auto-hinter autoreplace berkdb blender-game bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdinstall cdr cdrkit cdrom cleartype cli consolekit contactnotes corefonts cover cracklib crypt css cue cups cursors cxx dbus dcc_video declarative device-mapper disk-partition divx dmx dri dts dv dvd dvdnav dvdr emboss emovix enca encode exif expat extras fam fame fasttrack fat fax fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox3 flac fluidsynth fontconfig foomaticdb fortran fping fpx ftp fuse gd gdbm gdu gif gimp git glib glitz gnutella gnutls gpg gphoto2 gpm grub gstreamer gtk gzip hbci hddtemp hdri highlight history holidays icecast icons iconv icq id3 id3tag ieee1394 image imagemagick imlib inkjar ipv6 irc jabber jack java javascript joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kdm kerberos kipi ladspa lame latex lcms libcaca libnotify libsamplerate libssh2 live lm_sensors loop-aes lua lyrics lzo mad md5sum midi mikmod minizip mjpeg mmap mms mmx mmxext mng modplug modules moonlight motif mp3 mp3rtp mp3tunes mp4 mpeg mpi mplayer msn mudflap multilib musepack mysql ncurses network nfs nls notifier nowlistening nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ntp nvidia ofx ogg ogg123 ogm openal openexr opengl openmp openssl oscar oss oxygen pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon physfs plasma player png pnm policykit ppds pppd privacy projectm qt3support qt4 quicktime quotes rar raw rdesktop readline reiser4 reiserfs romio rss scanner sdl sdl-sound sdlaudio seamonkey secure-delete semantic-desktop session slp sms sndfile snmp sound soundtouch sox spell sql srt sse sse2 ssl startup-notification statistics stream subtitles svg svgz symlink sysfs syslog szip taglib tcl tcpd texteffect tga themes theora threads thumbnail tiff timidity tk toolame tordns transcode translator tray tremor truetype tta twolame type3 udev udev-acl ui unicode unzip usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vcd vdpau verse video videos virtualbox virtuoso vlc vnc vorbis wav wavpack webkit webpresence win32 winpopup wma wmf wxwidgets x264 xanim xcb xcomposite xfs xft xine xinerama xml xorg xosd xplanet xpm xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yahoo yv12 zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="plustek_pp" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nouveau nvidia v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPT
```

Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegt?

Danke

----------

## Josef.95

Nur ein blinder Schuss ins Blaue:

Magst du mal auf dem aktuellen stable gcc-4.5.3-r1 umschalten und es damit probieren?!

----------

## ScytheMan

libpng geupdated und keinen revdep-rebuild wie in der news gemacht?

----------

## Linubie

Ich hatte tatsächlich nichts das aktuelle gcc am laufen und habe es wie beschrieben auf

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml

```
gcc-config -l

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.5 *

[2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.3

# gcc-config 2

# env-update && source /etc/profile

# emerge --oneshot libtool
```

auf den neusten Stand gebracht.

Danach habe ich das komplette Prozedere wie in der erwähnten News beschrieben durchgeführt.

(Ich bin der Meinung ich hatte nicht alles so durchgeführt, wie beschrieben)

Nun musste ich noch zlib in package.use aufnehmen:

```
sys-libs/zlib static-libs
```

Danach zlib und splashutils  neu kompilieren.

Danke funktioniert nun wieder alles.

----------

## gerMandrake

Bei mir gehts leider immer noch nicht! ....   :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> Danach habe ich das komplette Prozedere wie in der erwähnten News beschrieben durchgeführt. 

 

Welche erwähnte News meinst Du denn?? Vielleicht hilft mir ja das weiter...

um nen Tipp sehr dankbar.

greez udo

----------

## Josef.95

 *gerMandrake wrote:*   

> Bei mir gehts leider immer noch nicht! ....

 

Warum nicht, was genau geht nicht?

So ohne weitere Info wird man vermutlich kaum weiterhelfen können.

Poste doch bitte die "emerge --info" den relevanten Error aus der build.log, oder wenn möglich die komplette build.log

Sowie die Ausgabe von "emerge -avuDN splashutils"

revdep-rebuild -i geht soweit sauber durch?

Bezüglich der News war die libpng15 News gemeint, siehe unter 

```
eselect news list
```

(Ansonsten wurde sie hier vor ein paar Tagen auch mal erwähnt.)

----------

